

Dynamic A/B Testing of your Mobile App Design - pcolton
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pixate/pixate-beautiful-native-mobile-apps-with-css/posts/280908

======
pcolton
The video shows an example of how Pixate will enable you to style your entire
mobile app using CSS. The dynamic nature of Pixate will mean you'll be able to
A/B test different looks for your app in real-time, even in the users' hands
(i.e. server-side push), allowing you to determine the most effective design
for your customers.

